# Being a western man with a Thai woman



## Researchman

Hi,

I'm a second year masters student studying social welfare and health policy.

I'm doing a research project on how it is to be a western man with a Thai partner. I want to know what men's experiences are of this to see why they choose to marry someone from another country and also why they would live in Thailand over their home country. In the general public and media there often seems to be a lot of stigma and controversy surrounding the stories of men that do. I want to know the reality of the situation by talking to men that are married to Thai women or have Thai partners. I'm looking to answer questions like "Are there differences between Thai women and western women?" and"Do you feel better able to be a man with a Thai woman than a western one?". In general though I just want to hear men's stories of moving to Thailand, what led them their and how they feel after moving. 

I hope to make some contacts on this forum so I can travel out to Thailand and talk in person with anyone that is willing to discuss the topic, although we can also talk over the internet.

If anyone is interested please reply on this thread and we can go from there.
Thanks!


----------

